

Is there any good Internet resource for studying Statistics? - qusiba

I'm going back to university this September and I picked up a course which has some prerequisites<p><i>Mathematics &#38; Statistics (Sci): Sample space, events, conditional probability, independence of events, Bayes' Theorem. Basic combinatorial probability, random variables, discrete and continuous univariate and multivariate distributions. Independence of random variables. Inequalities, weak law of large numbers, central limit theorem.</i><p>I've studied statistics many years ago but as I don't use it in my work I completely forgot all of it. Since there're still a month before September, I think I should make some preparation for my study if I don't want to drop the course. So is there any good Internet studying resources that I can use to refresh my statistic knowledge? (I thought about buying textbooks, but they are really expensive)
======
questioner2400
Go purchase a Schaum's book - they're under $15, have tons of questions, and
cover the basics. You can use Wikipedia (seriously, it's very solid) to review
concepts, then work through a few question in the reader.

Example: [http://www.amazon.com/Schaums-Outline-Statistics-Murray-
Spie...](http://www.amazon.com/Schaums-Outline-Statistics-Murray-
Spiegel/dp/0070602816) \-- $8.65

~~~
glimcat
I think this one is closer to the topics he's asking for.

[http://www.amazon.com/Schaums-Outline-Probability-
Variables-...](http://www.amazon.com/Schaums-Outline-Probability-Variables-
Processes/dp/0071632891/)

Also, courses on this tend to have a bloody lot of calculus and algebra, to
the point of dominating the actual prob & stat knowledge required by about an
order of magnitude. Solve lots of problems and review manual computation of
integrals & etc. if necessary. I routinely use Mathematica for anything that
would take a meaningful time to compute by hand, so it was a huge pain to deal
with this aspect.

------
hansy
khanacademy.org may be a pretty good way to refresh some basics

